# What are your Obsessions?



## stacylynne (Dec 4, 2008)

Ladies & Gents, we all know we are all obsessed with MAC & makeup.
What are some of your Obsessions/OCD's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine are:
- Carmex lip balm - I have gone through a billion tubes of this stuff.
- Washing my hands a zillion times a day w/ anti bacterial soap (I also carry   around wipes w/ me)
- I'm aways vacuuming (I love to see the lines in the carpet from the vacuum cleaner)
- I don't touch door knobs- ewww
- I don't use public bathrooms
- My food can't touch
- When I go out to dinner, I have to redo my settings (napkin on my right & then on to my lap, my 2 forks have to be side by side but can't touch & on my left, my knife & spoon, but they can't touch


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

I Never touch door knobs 
I Never drink or eat behind anyone 
No one is allowed to sleep on my pillow 
No public restrooms unless I cannot avoid it 
I have to have a straw if I am drinking out of a can 
I have to sleep in complete darkness, cool room with a fan blowing


----------



## jdechant (Dec 4, 2008)

-I flush the toilet with my shoe..lol (not my bathroom though)
-Do not touch anything in public bathrooms unless I have a paper towel..yuck!!
-Makeup first, then hair...and only in that order! lol..
-Dishes on the counters DRIVE ME NUTS (even though I hate doing dishes)


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 5, 2008)

obsessions...hmmm

- like stacylynne, my food can't be touching
- my bangs must be pinned back at night, otherwise i cannot fall asleep
- historical fictions - I'm a history major but I love reading about fake royal life and misbehaviour and knights and castles...*sigh*
- papermate medium blue pens or bic fine point black pens only. that's my ocd thing. I carry at least 4 pens with me everywhere. 
- I carry tweezers with me just in case I notice a stray/rogue eyebrow hair in the fluorescent lit school bathrooms or wherever
- affair in red square opi nailpolish.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 5, 2008)

No blue ink pens
Sodas have to be cold and with ice


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 5, 2008)

I have to have a regular light on while I sleep (I know it's bad but I'm pretty close to an insomniac).
My eyeshadows,foundations,and blushes can't have any excess powder around them or I freak.
I have to clean my MAC pencil sharpeners immediately.
Brushes must be clean,you can only imagine how many brush cleansers I go through.
My pictures in my binders must stay in place or I'll waste half of class fixing it.
I can't use the erasers on my pencils,I have to use a seperate one.
Oh and I have an insane obsession with clearing the history off my computer or I think some stalkers is going to watch me?
Wow I just noticed I have alot of problems...
Then again half of my family has OCD!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Dec 5, 2008)

- I need light or no ice in my drinks
- I have to take my showers in a specific order or i feel unbalanced. Wash - face, exfoliate, shave, shampoo, condition+bodywash, rinse.
- I always need something on my lips, whether it be lip balm, gloss, or stick. My lips cannot be bare
- screens on phone/ipod cannot be smudgey
- My bag always has to be held on my right side. always.
- Cannot sleep without music/tv/etc
- Public bathrooms only in emergency situations
- Cannot was my hands in public bathrooms, need hand sanitizer.


----------



## Penn (Dec 5, 2008)

I love paper. Whether it is scrapbook paper, pretty paper, or just plain white paper, I just get all happy seeing paper but can never bring myself to do anything with it because I feel like I might ruin the paper's greatness LOL so whenever I have to do things on paper, I make sure that I have 2 so I can still save the other if I mess up.

How's that for weird? hah
I also have a thing for pirates. Not the real ones that rob ships and stuff but things related to pirates like an anchor or skull and crossbones, this is because of the anime one piece, which is another obsession


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 5, 2008)

-Not alot of ice in my drink.
-I always have to have my fan on.
-I don't use public bathrooms like the rest of you and I don't touch them either.
-All the light switches have to be the same way.
-When cooking my things need to be lined.
-When we are out to a resturant for dinner I eat in a certain order.
-I can't type if my keyboard isn't angled.
-My slippers have to be on a certain side of my bed.
-I can only get ready in one order.(wash face, makeup, hair, dressed) I've tried getting dressed first and I feel off. lol

I think that might be it, I am OCD.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 5, 2008)

-twirling my hair, especially when nervous/shy
-i don't like people standing closely behind me
-in a restaurant, i must always have view of the door
-i like to walk at least half a step slower than the person next to me, so i can see them first
-penmanship. if my lettering doesn't look right, i just can't stand looking it and have to start over. i also like fountain pens.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 5, 2008)

I've never understood the "food can't be touching" thing, could anyone explain that to me? I've always just slopped food onto a plate without any thought as to where it is.

 - Drinking a pint of lemonade after any concert.
 - Greggs haha.
 - I don't like chord pull light switches for some reason, I have to wrap my sleeve over my hand before I touch them.
 - Jewellery, I always wear something.
 - Special Effects hair dyes, they're the only ones I'll use for bright colours.
 - Baking. I love it.


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 5, 2008)

-Compulsive handwasher
-I hover when I use a public bathroom
-I won't open a public bathroom door without a paper towel after I have washed my hands
-I check my car after I fill up to make sure my tires are full and that gas didn't drip down the side after filling up
-I can't just click my garage door opener and know that it will shut after I drive away... I sit and wait for it to completely shut
-My make up has to be clean, I go through and wipe it down and remove the pans from the palettes to get underneath
-I wonder how I haven't worn out my alarm from incessently checking it
-When I am stressed I do the three point count... okay, it's closed! okay, it's closed! okay, it's closed!!! I guess three is the lucky number in which it will not magically pop open when I leave


----------



## sambibabe (Dec 5, 2008)

LOL.. I came here to see the shopping addictions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thought I didn't have any OCDs, but I was wrong!  

*Make list of everything (never go to MAC without it)
*Make table of everything (MAC pigment inventories in alphabetical order etc)
*Label everything (Labeling machine is my best friend)
*Avoid public bathroom too, if I can help it. 
*When I have to use the public toilet, I stuff it with paper to avoid splashback
*Hangers in my wardrobe have to face one way and they are all the same hangers!
*If I go to Asian restaurants, I need to wipe all my cutleries


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_

I have to sleep in complete darkness, cool room with a fan blowing 
_

 





 me too, as you know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_Brushes must be clean,you can only imagine how many brush cleansers I go through._

 
I am fanatical about clean brushes as well. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_-I wonder how I haven't worn out my alarm from incessently checking it_

 
Me too!!! 

Other random things:

I must have plain white paper towels in my home. Printed ones make me angry. I can't explain this, it's just the way it is.

My lips are never chapped, as I am particular about always having something on them, whether it be balm, gloss, or lipstick.

This thread is fun.


----------



## Shenanigans (Dec 5, 2008)

~ If I'm not wearing lipstick/gloss, it has to be Vanilla Lip Smackers
~ The volume on things that are numbered (car stereo, TV, etc.) has to be set at an even number or I will change it
~ There should be NO crumbs in the butter or I can't use it


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

I like the rest of you have certain issues that bother me.

Public bathrooms never a good experience..
Cannot begin my shift at work if the place is a mess..must organize to my liking.
Wash my hands way too much
I absolutely go insane when people pick up my eyeshadows and start sticking their fingers in them or open my lipglosses and start rubbing them on their hands.

oh dear this could go on but for fear of sounding coo coo I will quit LOL


----------



## RoseyPosey (Dec 5, 2008)

OMG seriously, im not sure if i can list them all or if im aware about alot of them. lol

-if im handwriting something, and ive written almost a whole list/page of something, if i mess up one letter, i have to start over
-i ALWAYS make lists. Its so weird. I have lists all over my desk at work including makeup i want, from what site, what color, and it HAS to be in order. again, if i run out of room or mess it up, i have to rewrite it all!
-I HAVE to do my makeup before my hair. I know most people do it the other way, but once my hair is done, i dont like to clip it out of my face, in fear of a dent mark.
-i have to sleep with my hair up, if its down, i will toss and turn ALL night.
-no baggy clothes to sleep, especially pants, socks, or baggy shirts. i hate getting wrapped up in them at night. 
-I am such a freak when it comes to the dark. When im alone, even in the veneing, EVERY light has to be one! if im in my car at night, i look in my backseat  like every minute to make sure no one is in my car. i wont get in my car if i cant see under it, im afraid someone is under it. I wont drive on dark roads at night because im afraid someone will jump out in front of my car. When i sleep, i HAVE TO face the door so if someone comes in at night i can see them in time to wake up and run! (yes, my SO thinks im a freak lol) I wont go NEAR our new basement because its so dark and the switch is so far from the door. me and SO just bought our new house, so im still afraid being in it alone lol. 

Um seriously, so many more, i WILL be adding to this! lol


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_I've never understood the "food can't be touching" thing, could anyone explain that to me? I've always just slopped food onto a plate without any thought as to where it is._

 
For me, my food can't be touching because I am an insanely picky eater. I eat probably less than 30 things because flavours are too strong or the texture is wrong, etc. 

An example of this would be when I'm out for dinner and I get a steak and fries, the fries that touched the steak have some of the steak flavour on them and they get soggy, so the texture is wrong (wet fries) and the flavour is wrong (spicy fries). If there's not enough room on my plate, I'll make a barrier of fries that I won't eat that can touch the steak. If the food flavour or texture is non-transferable like, chicken fingers and fries, then it's not that big of a deal.

 Quote:

  i ALWAYS make lists. Its so weird. I have lists all over my desk at work including makeup i want, from what site, what color, and it HAS to be in order. again, if i run out of room or mess it up, i have to rewrite it all!  
 
I make lists too RoseyPosey! I bought myself a clipboard to keep them all on though, I was getting disorganized with them


----------



## Miss Virtue (Dec 5, 2008)

- The gate to my house must always be shut
- I can't eat unless I wipe my cutlery with a tissue
- I park my car outside my house facing in a particular direction
- My car must be parked infront of my mum's outside my house
- I too get washed in a particular order
- My wardobe & dresser are organised by type then by colour and hung in the same direction
- My CDs are organised alphebetically then by release date
- If I buy anything I must be the first to use it! It bugs me when people read my magazine before me! It's almost as if the magazine becomes tainted by their eyes! LOL
- When I wake up I must check my blackberry for messages
- If I stand at a shelf in a supermarket for too long, I must make the labels face the front
- I have to either put 3 squirts of soap on my hands or rinse my hands 3 times if I use a public restroom

The list goes on and on, I basically suffer from OCD!!


----------



## Cutetoughgirl (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_- If I buy anything I must be the first to use it! It bugs me when people read my magazine before me! It's almost as if the magazine becomes tainted by their eyes! LOL_

 

hahahaha i'm the same way!! why is that?  i think my issue stems from a certain younger cousin stealing all my clothes and makeup.......a friend used to make fun of me and say you always ''mine mine mine'' because i didnt like to share....

her roomate has recently been stealing all her stuff and expensive ed hardy  christian audigier hoodies......she is tripping out and i told her ''welcome to my world''   i think we all have a little bit of OCD in us!!!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Penn* 

 
_I love paper. Whether it is scrapbook paper, pretty paper, or just plain white paper, I just get all happy seeing paper but can never bring myself to do anything with it because I feel like I might ruin the paper's greatness LOL so whenever I have to do things on paper, I make sure that I have 2 so I can still save the other if I mess up._

 
Haha, i love this post! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mine would be..


Handbag on right side always as well 
Must have indigestion tablets with me AT ALL TIMES. (personally  like Rennie, and i'm addicted to Gaviscon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) 
I too make lots of lists, and i have to calculate the total of everything together, then i revise the list and if there's anything i don't _really _need/want i have to re-do the entire list. Repeat entire process until i'm satisfied with it. This process can take me hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Showering in a particular order. 
I _used_ to be an extremely fussy eater, like some have said, my food couldn't touch. I'd even go as far as having different foods on different plates.. i'm not that fussy anymore though, i don't mind my food touching too much, but i am still picky about what i eat. It has to look nice, taste nice (not too spicy, salty, sweet, strong..) and the texture has to be right. And i HATE mixing savoury foods with sweet ones - ew 
If i don't wash my hands with 3 pumps of soap i won't feel clean. 
I have to close the toilet seat lid when i flush, in fear that it will splash and go on me.. 
I despise crumbs on me, my clothes, my bed. 
I have an obsession with time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can't think of more right now but i'm sure there are lol


----------



## April47 (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay! This is fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1. Showering order: Shampoo & rinse, take off eye makeup, wash face, Conditioner, body wash & shave armpits (I wax everything else) then rinse out conditioner. Also, after I turn off the shower I grab my towel off the curtain rod, put it over my face and inhale deeply. Then I exhale slowly. Then I can dry myself off.

2. I LOVE pens. The have to be very fine and I prefer Ball Point. Grand & Toy has great ones. I like the Pilot G-Tec-C4 too. I have one in every colour and I bring my own pens to work.

3. I REFUSE to use yellow highlighters. They are so effing boring.

4. In my wardrobe my jeans are on one shelf, shirts on another, pajamas separate, etc. They are all organized by colour and have the biggest item on the bottom. Hanging clothes are by colour too and all my rods match. They are white and teal.

5. I can tell if ANYTHING is moved in my house. My bf gets angry with me because I always ask him why he moved something by an inch.

6. I have pretty magnets on my fridge and I HATE it when people touch them. They never put them back properly. Argghhh!

7. I hate the way people fold towels. I never want to see an edge the isn't rounded.

8. Touching food is sick. It grosses me out.

9. When I'm at work I always put on hand sanitiser before I eat something.

10. All my CD's & DVD's are in alphabetical order. The DVD's are also spaced so that they are pleasant to the 
eye.

11. I avoid public washrooms if I can. I also avoid going #2 at work. 

12. All my MAC palettes are labeled & organized by colour. They are arranged to be pleasing to the eye. 

13. I ALWAYS close the toliet seat lid before I flush. 

14. I keep my toothbrush in a case so the poop particles that fly up from the toliet don't touch my toothbrush.

15. I try to organize everything I can.

16. I throw A LOT of shit out. If I don't use it, it's gone.

17. Crumbs in butter are the antichrist.

I'm sure I have more but I can't think of them.


----------



## fash10nista (Dec 5, 2008)

All my clocks and watches have to be a half-hour in advance.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When eating out, I always turn my plate of food (especially when there's rice). Rice has to be front and center....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My clothes are hung in order of length and jeans are stacked according to shade.

My makeup collection is organized by brand (MAC has an organizer all by itself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

When I'm shopping, I tend to fix the items on the rack as if I'm an employee at that store...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My laundry has to be done in a certain order: (Blacks, Colors, Light Colors, Whites, socks, towels, jeans, blankets/sheets) 

My morning routine (Shower, dress, makeup, hair) has to be done in exact order otherwise I feel off.

Will only use public restrooms if I absolutely cannot help it.

Items in my purse must be in specific places and if I can't find them there, I get anxious. 

Purses and shoes are my fashion vices. Just call me the next Imelda Marcos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a thing about personal space especially when standing in line...if I can feel you, smell you or downright see the pores on your face, please step away from me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You won't like what will happen to you if you don't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I didn't even realize I had so many obsessions...


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_.

My makeup collection is organized by brand (MAC has an organizer all by itself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 


Will only use public restrooms if I absolutely cannot help it.


Purses are my fashion vices. 
_

 
Thank you for posting some of my own obsessions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_I have germ phobia regarding hotel rooms and do not touch sinks, floors etc without tissues or shoes respectively

-I always start with my kitchen when cleaning the house

-Always wipe silverware with a napkin before eating (thanks mom and dad)

-If I'm going to be late somewhere, it makes me feel unsettled the rest of the day

-I will not buy a purse without a zipper check-if it goes "off" from one end to the other, it's not bought. The zippers have to be stitched at each end.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Dec 5, 2008)

14. I keep my toothbrush in a case so the poop particles that fly up from the toliet don't touch my toothbrush

^ LOL, I am totally with you on this, I keep mine in a container under the sink so I am completely positive no particles get on it, hahahah

-when I buy a drink at a store, or anything that is arranged like that at stores I have the get like the 3rd one back, idk I don't like the thought of everyones hands on it

-i also never touch anything in a public restroom without a paper towel or something

-i have a weird habit of buying a shirt i like in every color

-my palettes also have to be pleasing to the eye

-i compulsively check the doors, windows before i go to sleep, even though my husband has already done it LOL

-i cannot type on a dirty keyboard, eeew

-i don't mind if my food touches, but i hate it when crumbs of stuff like that gets stuck in like gravy or butter 

-i don't like anyone (my mom) help me clean my house, b/c then I have to tell her where everything goes-but I always say thanks but that's ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




that's all i can think of for now


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2008)

yeah i have weird routine obsessions too!

in the shower i shampoo my hair, the put conditioner in and leave it while i shave my pitts, legs, bikini area then exfoliate my feet, legs, tummy, arms and then use shower gel all my body. the i brush my teeth, use face wash and then rinse my conditioner out. then i blow dry my hair and straighten it. the i have to lie with all my weight on my back so my hair is flat while i do my make up. then i straighten my hair again and lie on it for another 30 mins or so and then get dressed. then do one final starighten of my hair!! phew!

i also hate touching food and i even refuse food if it has mayo on it as i hate it so much!


----------



## vocaltest (Dec 5, 2008)

i'm guessing none of you have ibs since you can't use public toilets haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




err.. i'm not that bad...

- bag on my right side otherwise i can't move properly
- i have to be first to get into my bed otherwise it pisses me off. seriously, i get so angry if my boyfriend gets into bed before me
- things have to be in their places in my room. but then you look in my cupboards and its complete shithole.. *will sort that out over xmas* (it wont happen)
- my bag is like a pharmacy... painkillers, immodium, indigestion tablets, 3 types of ibs tablets, my pill. if i don't have them on me i'm convinced everything bad will happen to me straight away
- i have to blow my nose before bed even if its not blocked?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Dec 5, 2008)

i love this thread...lol!
-i only drink diet coke in a can COLD
-i clean my blackberry with alcohol wipes (i don't know how many times a day)
-i can't stand finger prints on my ipod
-i can't stand people to wear their shoes in my house
-my hangers has to be white
-i carry splenda in purse


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Virtue* 

 
_- The gate to my house must always be shut_

 
I heard my doorbell and flipped! See my doorbell to myoutside gate is disabled, to get to my door you have to break and enter. So one morning I heard the bell and jumped out of bed and peered out my window to see the gate standing wide open!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I immediately was throwing on clothes not knowing what I would face and then I heard this awful banging. As soon as I was done dressing I ran down stairs and peered through the blinds trying to see what to do and who was outside... Western Exterminator, oh boy was I livid, I flung open the door and told the ass to get off my property and that he broke and entered and was trespassing!!! He said, "well you asked for a service" he was being cocky and didn't want to leave. I said I would have him arrested and he repeated himself. I said "so how the hell did you get in here!?!?!?" He responded, "with a knife!!!!!" You have got to be kidding me. I started screaming at this point and he had no choice but to leave. I then called WE and told them what kind of employee they sent to my door
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## User93 (Dec 5, 2008)

Im a very disorganised, desperate and "rushy" person so I guess I dont have that much obesiions, though

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_  - my bag is like a pharmacy... painkillers, immodium, indigestion tablets, 3 types of ibs tablets, my pill. if i don't have them on me i'm convinced everything bad will happen to me straight away_

 
Girl, thanks, I feel less wierd! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always carry a travel pharmacy kit, idk why, people even make fun. I have: - pills for stomachache, painkillers, 2 aspirine to put in the water in simple packaging, immodium, strepsils for sore throat and pills which prevent you from fainting and help when your head spins (i refuse to leave without them), patches, q-tip, cotton discs, and both kinds of "girly things". 

Also always gotta have a little bit of extra money in cash with me in case I gotta get a taxi and run!

I was born ready and prepared lol!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: just remembered - you have no idea how many times I came back home from a bus stop cause of a wierd feeling I didnt lock my door! I always come back and check if its closed!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_-i clean my blackberry with alcohol wipes (i don't know how many times a day)_

 





 If I am in my house it is fine when I leave and come home the phone gets a wipe as soon as I pull it back out of the bag. No telling what you touch when you are out!


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fash10nista* 

 
_

When I'm shopping, I tend to fix the items on the rack as if I'm an employee at that store...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do that too! It's a habit more than an obsession for me though


----------



## jaclynashley (Dec 6, 2008)

Okay so I thought of alot more and couldn't help but share again!
I can't leave the door to my room open.
I hate those little cotton ball things that develop on old shirts,whenever I see my friend has some I pick them off because they drive me nuts.
My mom washes every single grocery item unless it is cereal (she'll just take it out of the box) and it is starting to grow on me.
I can't just take a shower I have to take somewhat of a bubble bath by sitting on the bathtub floor and running the water for at least 2 or 3 minutes before I can shower.
I have alot more but I feel satisfied.
This is really helping me feel better!


----------



## Rennah (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow, you all are making me feel kind of normal!

As a child, I had tons of OCD tendencies, some of which I have grown out of.

I used to have to sleep with music & a nightlight on... not anymore although I do like to fall asleep with the TV on (with sleep timer)

Things that still bother me:
Stirrup pants/leggings (I HATE them!)
Any pants or skirts that sit on or above my bellybutton (they must be at least 1.5 inches below my bellybutton or I will feel really uncomfortable)
Foods touching (as someone else described - I hate soggy fries)

I'm obsessed with carrying my SIGG water bottle around with me always.
I always use a small fork or spoon (dessert/salad size) rather than regular size cutlery at home (It's a childhood habit that just stuck, plus I have a small mouth).
I'm obsessed with checking facebook & clearing any notifications or requests.

I can't remember anything else right now...


----------



## MissAlly (Dec 10, 2008)

Heh.I've actually been diagnosed with OCD.=/

- My pillows have to be in a certain order,even if the pattern on the cases are upsidedown.

- My blankets have to be in a certain order.

- All my extra pillows and blankies have a special spot.

- The volume on the tv has to be a _certain_ number or I will flip,and just leave the room if someone else is in there.

- I have a 'ritual' after I use my bathroom.

- I don't touch the handle on the toilet.

- I have heaps,and heaps of empty packets of Trident White Peppermint gum,because I just can't throw them away.

- My make-up boxes have to be in a certain order.

- People cannot look at my feet,or touch.

- I have to do my make-up in a certain order.

- I have to make sure our garage door is locked after I use it,and make sure the light is off.

- I have to sleep with the tv and fan on.

- I have to sleep with my bathroom light on because I'm afraid of the dark.

- My piercings have to be symmetrical;thus why I have a Madonna,Monroe,vertical labret,two in each nostril and my septum in my face.

- I don't drink pop.

- I only drink water,and if I'm drinking tea or something else I MUST have a straw.

- I eat ice like it's going out of style.

- I only paint one of my fingernails pink.

- I only use a certain pattern of fork and spoons at home.

- I only use a certain purple cup for my ice.


I could go on..


----------



## moonlit (Dec 13, 2008)

I feel dis-functional if I dont drink hot chocolate milk as soon as I wake up in the mornings!


----------



## Moxy (Dec 13, 2008)

- i'm an orange juice junkie (also due to low blood sugar)
- cookie monster
- i have to sleep with the light on (unless i have company 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- kissing my cat on the little area between her ears on the top of the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's all for starters


----------



## shea_47 (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_- kissing my cat on the little area between her ears on the top of the head 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

awe, Moxy that's so cute


----------



## Moxy (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shea_47* 

 
_awe, Moxy that's so cute_


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 13, 2008)

Lists, I love lists! I like to make lists of things I want to buy, and even if I don't end up buying them it still makes me feel better. 
Knitting, once I start I can't stop. 
Orange juice, can't be from concentrate, has to be cold. 
If someone says something like 'I haven't been sick in months' or 'it's not raining', I have to tap my head three times. 
I salute magpies and say good luck to them. 
At home I only drink out of cups and wine glasses. 
My makeup has to be arranged in an colour order that makes perfect sense to me, but not to most other people.
Food in the fridge has got to have every inch covered or it'll taste like fridge and I can't eat it. 
It drives me crazy when people touch my pillow.


----------



## stacylynne (Dec 13, 2008)

Here are more of mine:
-I make lists, I love lists
-I find myself counting a lot, I have to wash my hands w/ antibacterial soap & I count to 35, aslo when I'm walking I count my steps, Idk why, I just do.
-Everything has to be in it's own place
- All labels in my fridge & pantry have to be showing, it has to be perfect
-If someone comes to my house & uses my bathroom, I have to clean the seat
- I have 2 closets filled with shoes 1 closet is for all my nice shoes & the other is for boots, sneakers, flip flops, etc & they can never mix
- I have to only have white hangers in my closet
- I need the TV on to fall asleep (I put my TV on a timer)
- I'm a clean fanatic, I can't stand dirt or dust. If I see 1 dish in the sink I would freak out
- I have to file my nails very square where they r razor sharp @ the ends

I think that's enough for now b4 I scare everyone hehehe


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 14, 2008)

For some reason, I'm obsessed with anything Russian.. 

Besides that, I'm obsessed with having eyeliner on my waterline (I can't leave the house without it), having music in the car at all times, and whenever I'm outside or driving before nighttime I must have sunglasses- even if it's rainy or cloudy! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jdechant* 

 
_-I flush the toilet with my shoe..lol (not my bathroom though)_

 
I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## LP_x (Dec 14, 2008)

-The volume on my TV / Radio /anything has to be an even number, and I will change it if it isn't.
-My handbag is always on my left hand side, whether I'm carrying it or sitting on a bus or whatever.
-Any food in my cupboards or fridge has to be facing forwards.
-I have to do my make up before I do my hair.


----------



## Moxy (Dec 14, 2008)

kittens. i'd give all my mac for a kitten.


----------



## ImMACnificent (Dec 16, 2008)

I have several, a BIG one for me is washing my hands after eating, like almost immediately. Even if I eat with utensils, I feel like my hands are "greasy" and I'm afraid if I touch my bangs or my face it's gonna make my face/bangs greasy. I know it sounds bizarre but it's just my little thing. If I'm in the car, I have to take an ice cube from my drink, rub it on my hands and rub them with a clean napkin. Either that, or always carry anti-bacterial with me, but that doesn't always work with the 'greasy' feeling. Ha ha ha, I know I sound nuts.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 16, 2008)

I wear socks all the time..Morning, noon and night....

I have to have a cup of joe every night...( i'm a hardcore night person)

I have to have a certain space everywhere. 

When talking to someone, I have to have their immediate attention.


----------

